# Yardworks 4 Ton Log Splitter



## Donna (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Well its the hottest day of the year, but I am all hotted up about finally having found a used electric log splitter...YES!!

I have been searching for 3 years for one, and aparantly those who have them, keep them. At $300 on sale, and 16% sales tax, that's a lot of money.

Anyway, this one works great, did a couple of log test and it went through cherry and maple like butter. My question is, the cylinder makes a dry noise when it extends itself. Can I lubricate this? It came with no manual. Should I check for it being low on fluid? There were plenty of cobwebs on it when I got it, but no sign of leakage of any sort.

I thought of just coating the piston with chain saw oil or something similar, spray silicone.
Suggestions and advice are called for. 

Gentlemen, Start your engines.

Cheers,
Donna


----------



## fossil (Jul 6, 2008)

I imagine what you're hearing is the cradle/ram assembly riding along the rail as it pushes the log into the wedge.  That should be lubricated periodically.  Plain old 30 weight motor oil in a little squirt can is what I use.  Rick


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 6, 2008)

For 300 that's a good deal, cherry's a good hard wood but if you run into any elm, which is very knarly try splitting that in thirds to get it started and let us know if it splits it. 3C.s for a splitter is an excellent score. 

Still there must be a hydraulic reservoir so make sure it has fluid in it...maybe you can Google the specs....I dunno. I've used transmission fluid in mine before but it's not quite the same as the required  hydraulic fluid requirements.


----------



## fossil (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yes...as savage said, make darned sure the hydraulic fluid reservoir is topped off with the right kind of hydraulic fluid.  Don't run the splitter unless you _know_ that to be the case, or you could destroy it in short order.  Rick


----------



## Donna (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Yes, that was the undercarriage cradle thingy (technical term) that was squeeking.
Shall look for the hydraulic resevoir....hummm.

$3 bills is what they cost new...I got this one for a hundred bucks, from a guy who no longer has a fireplace and was downsizing...Lucky me.

Thanks for all the advice.

Donna


----------



## fossil (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, just oil up your undercarriage cradle thingy and you'll be good to go.  The hydraulic fluid reservoir will have a pipe plug or something on there, typically in a horizontal surface, that gives access for checking/refilling.  There should also be a plug low (maybe on the bottom) for draining it...don't pull that one out unless you want to dump the fluid.  Rick


----------



## Donna (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok,

I have found the "low" plug at the bottom, on the flat end of the hydraulic cylinder. No other plugs or such to be found. I, husband, and very excited neighbour all had a good look. Could it be meant to be up ended and use that end plug to fill as well as drain?
Spilt about 15 pieces so far, it preformed great and the cyl. did not get warm or anything.

Have searched the net and have come up with nothing on this model. Canadian Tire is the place where its sold. Yardworks is their store brand. They are notorious for horrible info/customer support. 

With you guys, it shall all be sorted out in short order.
I am loving this.

Donna


----------



## fossil (Jul 6, 2008)

Donna said:
			
		

> ...Could it be meant to be up ended and use that end plug to fill as well as drain?



I s'pose anything's possible.  What's that thing in the picture just above and to the right of the motor/pump assembly?  Typically, the hydraulic reservoir is an integral part of the stucture of the splitter, not a separate tank.  I don't have one of these splitters, nor have I ever seen one, but presumably it's just an electric motor driving a hydraulic pump that provides the requisite pressure through the control valve to cause the ram to push the log against the wedge.  It's gotta have a reservoir for hydraulic fluid built into it somewhere, and that reservoir needs a fill and a drain.  I s'pose they could be the same plug, but that would sort of surprise me.  Rick


----------



## Donna (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

Found a manual onlike for the Earthquake 4 Ton splitter. That is exactly what they have you do. Put the splitter on its head to drain out of that one hole, then on its butt to fill it up. Theirs has a dip stick attached to the plug, I assume when I pull mine, it will have the same.

Says to do it after 150 hours of operation. Seeing as I have no idea how many hours this unit has on it, the fellow said he split 5 cords with it and that's all, but that might be a "big fish" story. 
I shall get some oil and change it just to be on the safe side. Have to get a higher rated extension cord as well.

Thanks for all,
Donna
This site Rocks!


----------



## fossil (Jul 6, 2008)

Donna, I think that's the smart thing to do...I'd do that with a used machine, just so I'd know.  Make sure you get the right kind of fluid, it comes in different flavors.  If the system has a hydraulic oil filter installed (which it should), you might look into changing that filter element out as well.  Have fun!  Rick

EDIT:  Oh yeah, and after you change out the fluid, you may have to bleed the air out of the hydraulic system...the manual you found should address this.


----------



## precaud (Jul 7, 2008)

Donna said:
			
		

> Have searched the net and have come up with nothing on this model. Canadian Tire is the place where its sold. Yardworks is their store brand. They are notorious for horrible info/customer support.



Try 866-456-8934. Their phone message sez these guys handle service for splitters sold thru Canadian Tire. They handle the Task Force too. Didn't reply to three messages I left, hope you have better luck.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Aug 18, 2008)

Does it have a air bleeder screw? I did not open mine( Ryobi) one day and heard a straining noise. 3 turns later no noise. Great job with your find and good luck!


----------

